# Elk Rig



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks like alot of work.
Someone snapped the photo as they were following the omni.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2916


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Great photo. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

i have a tempo that I would to share the experience with


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I guess you have to go back to the cliche; "Use what you got."


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

With a bit of luck I'll have this problem come September. Fortunately, I have a Ford F350 Super Crew!....


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

the elk is bigger than the car


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, the elk is bigger than the car. Wonder if there was any roof damage!  Great pcture - thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> With a bit of luck I'll have this problem come September. Fortunately, I have a Ford F350 Super Crew!....


Any luck? :beer: :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

340-3/8" 6 point...


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's one of the best pictures I've ever seen. All we need now is one with a moose.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah a moose that would be hilarious!


----------

